# Server Geschwindigkeitsproblem



## Nick H. (25. Jun 2005)

Moin

ich hab nen Server geproggt
soweit funktioniert das ganze auch
der Hacken ist nur viel zu langsam!

eine Seite mit Bildern braucht 2sec Ladezeit
lokal!

dann habe ich mir einen anderen Server runtergeladen der auch in Java geproggt ist
bei dem die gleiche Seite so schnell geht das man es nichtmal messen kann

hier ist der Code
ich hoffe jemand weiß was ich da falsch gemacht hab:

*code gelöscht*

ich hab das jetzt schon in diversen Foren gefragt bis jetzt konnte mir aber leider niemand helfen
kommischerweiße hatte ich bei meinen anderen Servern nie Geschwindigkeitsprobleme...

das soll übrigens ein ganz normaler Http Server sein...

das Smiley find ich irgendwie cool:  :autsch:

EDIT: hab den Code gelöscht da er wahrscheinlich in ein komerzielles Projekt reinkommt
ich hoffe mal den hat keiner kopiert...


----------



## Roar (25. Jun 2005)

benutz erstmal einen zum lesen BufferedReader und BufferedWriter/BufferedOutputStream zum schreiben, das soltle schon schneller gehen. desweiteren versteh ich das gewurschtal da mit dem stringbuffer und vector (direkt ein array mit 100elementen?).


----------



## Nick H. (26. Jun 2005)

stimmt das müsste eigentlich besser gehen
ich werds mal ändern und meld mich dann wieder

danke schonmal


----------



## Nick H. (27. Jun 2005)

ich hab den Vector jetzt auf 10 gestellt
man merkt aber trotzdem keinen Unterschied
genau so wenig wie bei einem BufferedReader und Writer

ich hoffe jemand hat noch ne idee


----------



## Guest (27. Jun 2005)

Mach den "buffer" etwas größer. Es ist nur ein Byte lang bei Dir,
daher erfordert es unnötig viele Schleifendurchläufe und Mehodenaufrufe.
z.B.
	
	
	
	





```
byte buffer[] = new byte[2048];
int n;
while( (n = FIS.read(buffer)) > 0)
   OS.write(buffer, 0, n);
```


----------



## Nick H. (28. Jun 2005)

danke!
werds gleich ausprobieren


----------



## Nick H. (28. Jun 2005)

das war echt der Fehler
hab mich schon gewundert was ich falsch mache
normalerweiße kann ich nämlich einigermaßen gut Netzwerkprogrammierung
vorallem was Server angeht

also danke noch mal

der Thread kann jetzt geschlosen werden


----------



## Guest (30. Jun 2005)

Nick H. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> EDIT: hab den Code gelöscht da er wahrscheinlich in ein komerzielles Projekt reinkommt
> *ich hoffe mal den hat keiner kopiert...*


Nicht, wenn er seinen Job behalten möchte. :bae:


----------



## Nick H. (30. Jun 2005)

warum denn?
muss man dafür nicht Copyright by ... dranschreiben?

oder hab ich so auch das Copyright?
(kenn mich da nich aus)


----------

